# Chatprogramm: Connection refused



## azami1986 (26. Feb 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe dieses Chatprogramm nun aus der PDF kopiert. Den Code findet Ihr auf der letzten Seiten der PDF-Datei. Ich habe nun den Chatserver auf meinem Laptop gestartet und als Port 5000 angegeben. Zudem habe ich ein anderes Laptop mit meinem Laptop über LAN vernetzt (hierbei benutze ich statische IP-Adressen).

Den Client Applet habe ich auf dem anderen Laptop sowie auf meinem gestartet, die Ports auf 5000 gesetzt und versuche Nachrichten zu senden. Aber irgendwie bekomme ich ständig die Fehlermeldung:


```
java.net.ConnectionException: Connection refused: connect
```

Muss ich dazu was in Windows konfigurieren? Kann mir jemand da helfen? Seit 2 Tagen versuche ich es zum Laufen zu bringen und scheitere jedesmal.  

Viele Grüße
Azami

PS: Benutze Eclipse als IDE


----------



## eRaaaa (26. Feb 2010)

Startest du den CLient aus Eclipse heraus oder wirkich aus dem Browser? Wenn aus Browser, zeige doch mal die HTML Datei..du musst schließlich 
	
	
	
	





```
String host = getParameter("host");
	int port = Integer.parseInt(getParameter("port"));
```

richtig angeben...


----------



## azami1986 (26. Feb 2010)

Hallo nochmals 

ich starte es aus Eclipse und habe statisch den Port auf 5000 gesetzt. Am Host habe ich nichts geändert.


```
String host = getParameter("host");
    int port = 5000;
```

Habe ich was übersehen?

MfG
Azami


----------



## eRaaaa (26. Feb 2010)

azami1986 hat gesagt.:


> Habe ich was übersehen?



Ja den Host  Setze da auch testweise mal statisch die IP des Servers..


----------



## azami1986 (26. Feb 2010)

OK, jetzt gehts. Vielen Dank 

Ist halt blöd, wenn man noch ein Anfänger ist .

Danke nochmals.

Viele Grüße
Azami


----------

